# 3dt and 10dpt could this be a real positive??



## Star Sparkle (Dec 19, 2011)

hi i had a FET 11days ago and decided i would do a clear blue pregnancy test this morn which i was convinced it would be a BFN as i have no symptoms, and to my surprise it said pregnant 2-3wks which cant be accurate as my transfer was only 11 days ago 2 embryos were put back then a few hours later once i had drank some water i did another one which said 1-2wks pregnant which i presume its because the urine is more dilute, do you think this is a true positve i know you can get chemical pregnancy but hope its not that..


----------



## yazz (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi 


A positive is a positive Hun let me be the first to say big   , stop worrying and enjoy your pregnancy 


Yazz xx


----------



## KandK (Nov 17, 2011)

yes!!! and   from me too!  Remember the HPTs pick up HCG in your urine and your level is what makes the test darker or in your case "words".  Higher HCG can be for obvious reasons like multiples or it can be a single pregnancy and you just make those higher levels.  Either way a + is a +, take it and run! (and enjoy   )  There was a really good site I read about the levels of HGC those Clearblue's detect at each stage so 1-2 weeks, 2-3 etc.  If I can find it I will edit and post the link.


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

You are pregnant.  Congratulations.

Ignore the weeks pregnant, they are useless.  I was getting 3 + weeks 10 days after FET and was convinced it was twins, as I had 2 put back and obviously my HCG levels were very high.  However a scan showed only one pregnancy sac.  Although mine never had a happy ending, I was just unlucky.

Good luck to you.

Stacey
x
x


----------



## darwin142 (Oct 7, 2011)

I would say you are PG. I too was 10dp3dt when I tested +ve with my successful PG. Many people test +ve even earlier!   xx


----------



## Tamrobbo (Aug 22, 2011)

I got my positive a week after 3dt, I'm now 16 weeks with 1 healthy baby  xx


----------



## Star Sparkle (Dec 19, 2011)

OMG................ladies that is exactly what i want to hear yes yes yes!!!!


----------



## LellyLupin (Nov 12, 2011)

Congratulations Mum to Be  xxx


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

Hey hun,I'm not sure wat way a fet works but did u have to take the trigger shot before transfer?if so then this is the only thing that can give u a false positive cos can take up to 14 days to leave ur system,if u didn't have that shot then I'd say a huge congratulations to u 

Jenna xx


----------



## darwin142 (Oct 7, 2011)

The general rule with the trigger is that is takes roughly a day for every 1000units but is generally gone by 8-9 days so I would still say you are PG!
Let us know how you get on. xx


----------



## Star Sparkle (Dec 19, 2011)

hi ladies, no i did not have a trigger shot only been on hrt and progesterone gel....woohoo and into the bargain i got a call today saying i should have been in yesterday for my blood test gutted god knows how i managed that was convinced it was tomorrow, just want to no now so i can enjoy it still dont want to get to excited, really hope its not one of those chemical pregnancies


----------



## mrslove (Mar 20, 2012)

hey girls 

this is what i wanted to see today   i had my 3day ET 2weeks and a day ago but cos of there being no appointments until wednesday for a beta test i was thinkin of doin a hpt before then....like today but im scared.....i didnt have any boosters or anything i was just on the oestrogen and progesterone too...... i have a test in the bathroom and i swear its shouting on me hahaha  

i had a dream last night that i had to take care of 2little fish that grew into monkey mice in my pocket while i took care of them so im hoping i have some little fish that want to turn into money mice in my "pocket" for real hahaha  

xxx


----------



## LellyLupin (Nov 12, 2011)

Good luck Mrslove, hope you get your money mice xxx


----------



## naddie (May 1, 2012)

Hi

I spoke to the nurse today about OTD, and like that there is only certain days the do the testing. She said i could test 17 days after my trigger shot, 3 days before my OTD xxx


----------



## Mandy39 (Jun 11, 2012)

I'm on day 10 after et thought I'd do a clear blue test was negative! Only did it as I keep getting the off stomach cramps! Feeling a bit fed up now


----------



## mrslove (Mar 20, 2012)

me too mandy i did one yesterday and iv had enough i really feel like im gonna have a total breakdown     .......i suppose its not over till the fat lady sings.....or the beta test sings more like......good luck when is your blood test? xx


----------



## Mandy39 (Jun 11, 2012)

Mrslove try and be positive that fat lady ain't singing yet for either of us just yet roll on Friday!


----------



## mrslove (Mar 20, 2012)

iv got till wednesday but its dragging in   i keep goin to bed early but i just wake up all night long   i hope u get a bfp on friday chick xx


----------



## Mandy39 (Jun 11, 2012)

Let me know how Wednesday goes sending lots of luck x


----------



## clarabell1973 (May 18, 2011)

I got my BFP 5 days post transfer....heading for 19 weeks xxx


----------



## magsandemma (Oct 18, 2006)

Clarabell - were you 5 days past a 3dt??  That seems super early


Good luck to other testers for tomorrow


I am on 5dp3dt and having lots of things going on but trying not to read into them too much but its mega hard!!!


Maggie
xx


----------



## clarabell1973 (May 18, 2011)

5 days past a 3 day and 4 day so don't know which one took....i just knew i was pregnant...the 1st test was so faint but after an autopsy on it i could see the line then did digi and got 2-3 weeks...also did another 200 lol......xx...my 3 an 4 day embies were quite advance and at morula stage xx


----------



## Star Sparkle (Dec 19, 2011)

hi ladies sorry for the late reply but yes it was definately a BFP didnt believe it until my blood results came back........i    yous all had some good news as well xx thanks for all the support x


----------



## RJS (Jun 22, 2009)

Very interested in this thread...


I am 10dp3dt using Donor eggs for the first time...
I have been very naughty...   I have 2x OTD's  -tues if doing blood test, thurs for hpt. Have been so good but this arvo I was in the house alone & couldn't resist poas any longer! Used an old hpt - dates best before June 2012 so may not be accurate. Had drunk a can of diet Pepsi an hour before so wee would've been diluted plus it was 2pm rather than first thing. Got a very faint line - but it's defo there... Dare I get excited ladies? DH has been to Boots to buy more tests and will try again in the morning....


----------



## clarabell1973 (May 18, 2011)

Get excited......your test is like 1 day out of date lol...congrats xxx


----------



## RJS (Jun 22, 2009)

Just a quick update...

Well....did a clear blue digital at 5.30... Agonising wait....   1-2 weeks! So scared of the next few days but totally overwhelmed and blessed to have got to here. Thanks so much for all your messages of support. I literally couldn't have faced this cycle without this wonderful website.


Thanks all. Xx


----------



## linseysport (Jun 28, 2012)

Wow congrats RJS on your BFP - what wonderful news  

I am gutted this morning as the witch got me, AF arrived at 5am after a restless & anxious nights sleep, so it turns out it wasn't too early & my initial instincts were spot on, my symptons must've been pre-menstrual not implantation  

Never mind, onward & upward, I really hope anyone else testing this week has lots of positive vibes   and good luck to you all. I am waiting for the clinic to open so can get some advice as to what happens next as we have some frozen embryo's to look forward to


----------



## clarabell1973 (May 18, 2011)

RJS...congrats again..........trust me the worry never ends..i knicker check even now .....but a BFP is such an amazing feeling isn't it...well done xxx

Linsey...so sorry your AF came  ...good luck with your remaining frosties   xx


----------



## linseysport (Jun 28, 2012)

Thanks Clarabell, will continue to get my support from this forum, everyone has been so helpful  

Sending you all   too


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

RJS

Beaming smile ear to ear here for you   this one doesnt even cover it!

Em


----------



## RJS (Jun 22, 2009)

Thanks ladies,


Donna -   that is so kind of you. Xx


Linsey -   sorry to hear your news. Don't give up hope - this was my 5th cycle since 2009. Xxx


Clarabell - thanks for your post. I know the worry never stops...   Xx


Xx


----------



## linseysport (Jun 28, 2012)

Thanks RJS - I won't give up & am trying to keep positive despite all the mixed emotions


----------

